# Letter template from 1968



## Keenone (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't have a clue about much but here is 4 pages from my 1968 Popular Mechanics set which outlines templates for any letter shapes. Probably a lot easier stuff out there than making this but who knows, not me that's for sure. Ooroo you mugs...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I got the 1212 just for the clamps  that come with the kit


==


----------



## Keenone (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for that Bob... I'm a real stranger to what's new in the last 25 years and any innovations. Seeya mate


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

PS - to our US friends, calling someone a "mug" is not derogatory....LOL


----------



## Keenone (Dec 29, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> ps - to our us friends, calling someone a "mug" is not derogatory....lol


bloody mug!... Lol


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mug


==



Wombatphil said:


> bloody mug!... Lol


----------



## Keenone (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, ok for you guys but the meaning in Oz is mostly for calling one a fool or foolish, uneducated in some knowledge about stuff etc. Like me, I'm a real mug when it comes to woodwork mate...... Friends often refer to each other as in "You're a mug!" Seeya Bob.


----------

